# tessdata



## xapuu (Nov 17, 2021)

hello, what does the tessdata directory mean? is it possible to delete and where to find a manual about all the necessary FreeBSD system files?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2021)

xapuu said:


> hello, what does the tessdata directory mean?


Without context it's impossible to tell. Might be a directory that was created by or for a specific application. Not part of the 'standard' FreeBSD install in any case.


xapuu said:


> where to find a manual about all the necessary FreeBSD system files?


hier(7) is a good start. But generally speaking anything installed in /usr/local/ is not part of the base OS.


----------



## xapuu (Nov 17, 2021)

So I'll delete it. I'm looking for something that took just about a gigabyte of space. I'm looking at a directory not familiar in /usr/local/share/tessdata


I will use the link to study the information ..


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2021)

xapuu said:


> I'm looking at a directory not familiar in /usr/local/share/tessdata


As it's in /usr/local/ this implies it's been installed by a third party application (a port or package), you can use `pkg which /usr/local/share/tessdata` to figure out _which_ port or package installed it. See pkg-which(8).


----------



## covacat (Nov 17, 2021)

find /usr/ports/ -name pkg-plist|xargs grep tessda

/usr/ports/graphics/tesseract/pkg-plist:%%TOOLS%%bin/combine_tessdata
/usr/ports/graphics/tesseract/pkg-plist:man/man1/combine_tessdata.1.gz


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 17, 2021)

SirDice said:


> figure out _which_ port or package installed it.


Most likely graphics/tesseract


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2021)

covacat said:


> find /usr/ports/ -name pkg-plist|xargs grep tessda


Useful but keep in mind that not all ports will have a pkg-plist file (some ports use a dynamically generated plist).


----------



## covacat (Nov 17, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Useful but keep in mind that not all ports will have a pkg-plist file (some ports use a dynamically generated plist).


i know, but it was the best shot...


----------



## xapuu (Nov 17, 2021)

you shark! thank you. I'll it out.


----------

